# Agility Mastiff Style



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i could see a bubble over his head the whole time: "i hope she realizes how much i love her." good boy!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Love him. That's about the speed I'd like to go at lol


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Awwww! Bless his heart for trying. I was cheering for him through the weave poles


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Fantastic!!! I love him!


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

Sweet boy, I couldn't help wishing I could have been there to cheer him on in person. He must really love his person. Can you imagine making those jumps with that much natural weight on you?


----------



## WildPriscilla (Nov 19, 2015)

That is so neat! One of my co-workers owns a mastiff and she is 5.2... just imagine the pair of them walking down the street LOL! Luckily they are gentle giants


----------

